# John Deere Mechanics? 250 skid steer



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 5, 2014)

Everything was working/running fine when I loaded her on the trailer, shut her off and headed for home. Got home half hour later, went to start her up to unload and move some snow but when I turned the key on it popped the 15 amp "key switch fuse". Tried another fuse and popped that one too. I do have the technical manual for the machine but when it comes to testing wiring, circuits etc I'm all thumbs and without a meter. Wondering if there is a common problem with these I can check to have a place to start anyway.


----------



## RDAA (Jan 6, 2014)

I had a 240 I'm pretty sure that the lift pump runs off of the key switch and the other terminal powers up the circut board that has all of the gauges and safety features. The other I do believe Is for the starter crank. The one i had I had problems with the seatbelt switch and the seat pressure switch and the circut board. The circut board is a problem on these machines. I found out that I wasn't the only one with the problem. Our local deere dealer enlightened me about that. Something is shorted to ground. I would disconnect the plug on the backside of the key and jumper the terminals from the switch till whatever one pops the fuse and follow it from there. So you can get a directon on where to start. If your circut board goes bad ever I just made my own harness with a relay for the boom unlock and wheel unlock solenoid and one for the fuel shut off solenoid. I ran it all through a toggle switch and through the seat pressure switch. That way the circut is interrupted when someone isn't in the seat. The board was rather spendy the re-wire took some time but It was way cheaper than buying another board to have it go bad again. It worked great for the following year that I owned it till it got traded for a bobcat with the smooth running, quiet, great starting kubota diesel in it. Best thing I have ever done.


----------



## Finn1 (Jan 9, 2014)

RDAA said:


> I had a 240 I'm pretty sure that the lift pump runs off of the key switch and the other terminal powers up the circut board that has all of the gauges and safety features. The other I do believe Is for the starter crank. The one i had I had problems with the seatbelt switch and the seat pressure switch and the circut board. The circut board is a problem on these machines. I found out that I wasn't the only one with the problem. Our local deere dealer enlightened me about that. Something is shorted to ground. I would disconnect the plug on the backside of the key and jumper the terminals from the switch till whatever one pops the fuse and follow it from there. So you can get a directon on where to start. If your circut board goes bad ever I just made my own harness with a relay for the boom unlock and wheel unlock solenoid and one for the fuel shut off solenoid. I ran it all through a toggle switch and through the seat pressure switch. That way the circut is interrupted when someone isn't in the seat. The board was rather spendy the re-wire took some time but It was way cheaper than buying another board to have it go bad again. It worked great for the following year that I owned it till it got traded for a bobcat with the smooth running, quiet, great starting kubota diesel in it. Best thing I have ever done.


 The circuit board problem was fixed with the Series II version of these machines. You might want to ask your question over on the Skidsteer site. They have sections for all the popular manufacturer's machines


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies gents. Just wanted to post my findings.

After hours of studying the wiring schematics and research online I finally found a wire rubbed thru causing a dead short between the "cold start switch" and the "cold start advace solenoid". The short burned out the switch, which itself became a dead short. This switch is right underneath the upper radiator hose at the thermostat housing. And of course it was the last circuit I checked.


----------

